# A6 Seats in an 66' Comet



## whisky_grip (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys! 
Does anyone know if it is possible to install 03' A6 ( full power, seat heater, full airbag ) into a 66' Comet. The guy wants everything to work minus airbags obviously. Its been awhile (4yrs) since I left VW and I cant remember if you can run straight fused power to the motors or if that have to be controlled by a module first. If anyone has help it will be greatly appreciated! 

thanks


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You can just run power if you want - there's a single connector for main power under the seat. There's no need for the control module unless you want the memory function to work. The airbag is on a small yellow connector which is designed to short out the airbag wires when its disconnected to make sure static can't set it off, so you can just leave that loose. 
If the seat is a memory one then the control module is attached to the seat and there is another connector for all the switches in the door - again, just leave that alone of you're not using the memory. 

Hth :beer:


----------



## whisky_grip (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks! I pulled the seat cover and removed the airbags to avoid anything setting it off. Worst part is the guy just cut the harness instead of unplugging the connector! Now for the seat heaters I can just run power thru a stock switch then to the seat correct? I have plenty of seat heater switches from the old passat/jetta seat heater recall - they should work on an Audi seat right?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would have thought so yeah.


----------



## whisky_grip (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for all the help!


----------

